# أحدث كمبيوتر فى العالم



## Scofield (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*أعلنت شركة "كابانيه كومبيوتر" أنه قد تم تصنيع أحدث كمبيوتر فى القرن ال21
وقد أعلنت الشركة ان الجهاز قد تم تصميمه ليكون سهلا فى التعامل للمستخدم سواء المبتدئ او المحترف و قد قال السيد "توالايت" مدير الشركة ان الكمبيوتر يعمل على اى ماسورة مجارى وانه قد تم تجريب نسخة "kabanih vista" و يعمل بسرعة الشفط و قال ان الكابلات مغطاة بمواسير رفيعة و غير قابلة للصدأ و قد تم تصميم الcase الخاصة به من السراميك و الفخار الفاخر جدا. وقد تم اضافة سويتش للسيفون حتى يتم مسح الداتا مرة واحدة بلا رجعة اذا رغب المستخدم هذا.*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحدث كمبيوتر فى العالم*

لا لو كان الكمبيوتر فى المستقبل هايبقى كدا يبقى بلاش منة و خلينا اميين احسن​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحدث كمبيوتر فى العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد انت تحفة انا قولت الموضوع بجد 
بس بينى و بينك الكومبيوتر ده هايبقى تحفة خاصة فى الشات 
العضو اللى ما يعجبكش اكيد هاتشد عليه السيفون
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعد اذنك يا ريمون باشا ياريت تنقله للترفيهى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحدث كمبيوتر فى العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة دى يا يوحنا​


----------



## Scofield (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحدث كمبيوتر فى العالم*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد انت تحفة انا قولت الموضوع بجد
> بس بينى و بينك الكومبيوتر ده هايبقى تحفة خاصة فى الشات
> ...



*
أقتراح كويس يا يوحنا عموما ممكن تبعته فى الايميل بتاع الشركة علشان يعملوه فى الكابانيه الجاى
twalit@kabanih.com
*


----------



## Coptic Man (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحدث كمبيوتر فى العالم*

حلو موضوع شد السيفون 

وطبعا انت عارف يا Scofield انا ها اشد السيفون علي مين :t33:


----------



## Scofield (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحدث كمبيوتر فى العالم*



Coptic Man قال:


> حلو موضوع شد السيفون
> 
> وطبعا انت عارف يا Scofield انا ها اشد السيفون علي مين :t33:



*طبعا على الداتا:t30:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحدث كمبيوتر فى العالم*

*ههههههههههههههههه
اكيد ده احدث كمبيوتر لعام 2010
ههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع الجميل ​*


----------



## wawa_smsm (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحدث كمبيوتر فى العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ده على كدة مش هتعب فى تصليحه, *السباكين* كتير.

وعمره ميهنج خالص, أصله على طول *ساااااااااااااااااااااالك*.

وده على كده فى منه *بلدى* ولا *أفرنجى* بس.

بس متهيقلى نسخة "*kabanih vista" هتكون تقيلة** عل الجهاز ده.
*


----------



## assyrian girl (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحدث كمبيوتر فى العالم*

heheheheheh we dnt need it  lol


----------



## gift (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحدث كمبيوتر فى العالم*

:new2:


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحدث كمبيوتر فى العالم*

أهى دى هتبقى احسن طريقه لعلاج  مدمنين الكمبيوتر .....بيتهيألى كله بعد كده هيقووول توووووبه ....ميرررسى يا ريمون على الاخترااع الجامد ده ويا ريت تجربه وتبقى تقولنا ايه الاخبار :smil12:


----------



## Scofield (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحدث كمبيوتر فى العالم*



Dona Nabil قال:


> أهى دى هتبقى احسن طريقه لعلاج  مدمنين الكمبيوتر .....بيتهيألى كله بعد كده هيقووول توووووبه ....ميرررسى يا ريمون على الاخترااع الجامد ده ويا ريت تجربه وتبقى تقولنا ايه الاخبار :smil12:



*
لا شكرا انا بستعمل "BALA3A XP" يعنى بلاعة أكس بي و احب اقولكم ان الشركة اعلنت ان الاصدار الجديد من الكبانيه سيتم اضافة مايك به على شكل شطافة و كام على شكل محبس "حنفية"
*


----------

